

U.S. Stocks Head for Worst Week Since 2011 Amid Global Selloff - notNow
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-21/s-p-500-futures-little-changed-after-stock-rout-erased-2015-gain

======
notNow
The correction is finally here.

Good that this bubble finally burst and the Wall Street Wolves will be
suffering for some time =)

